# Bradbury 10/05



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 5, 2010)

Got out today for another solo shot at Bradbury, this time on the new bike. (more to come on that later)

Since my KT dreams for last weekend were smashed, I knew we had this coming weekend to get up there and I haven't been out in a while.  Between work keeping me busy and the rain, it has been a fail couple of weeks.

Got to the lot at 3:45. It was absolutely deserted.  I think there were 2 other cars there which seemed unusual.  On the trail by 3:50 I did one of the shorter loops:

Knights Woods -> Link Trail -> Fox West -> Lanzo -> Ragan -> Ginn -> Ginn X-cut -> Unmarked Trail -> Bottom half of Ginn -> Fox East -> Link -> Done.

The wind did a number on some of the trails.  Ginn X was a mess...piles of brush everywhere. I picked some of it up. There is a trail maintenance day soon I think.  The good news is that the water didn't do as much damage as I would have thought. Everything drained fairly nicely.  The leaves are covering much of the terrain.  The upside is I know the place well enough not to get lost.  The downside, there is still a lot of exploring I want to do and I am not sure I will be able to find what I was looking for much longer.

Now, for a quick review of the bike.

First - here she is:







I feel pretty confident that, save skiing, riding this bike is the most fun you can have with your clothes on.  What was amazing was, as soon as I was clipped in and seated, I felt right at home.  (I got the same feeling when I put my Mantras on last November)  Some things I noticed right away:

- This bike climbs like a GOAT!!!  Bradbury doesn't have a lot of climbing but there are a couple that have some tricky spots. Only had one moment of "hike a bike" today. 

- The entire ride I had a scary level of confidence that I have never experienced.  So much so that at one point, I actually had to stop myself or it was going to end very, very badly.  

- It descends with ease and feels quite stable at some pretty fast speeds. All I wanted to do was jump off anything I could find...roots, smaller rocks, etc.

- The Revelation is great. Thanks for the advice to those of you who chimed in on the other thread. (Mr. Evil esp.)  It felt nice and, with the RP23, the whole suspension was plush and super fun to ride.

- I wasn't sure how I would like the Maxxis tires but they worked well given the conditions today. It will be interesting to see them in drier conditions.

I am a big fan of the "raw" look. It has a clear coat over it but it is sexy as hell.  The Matte Black was on my list as well but I think for 2011 they got rid of it and went with a glossy black.  Eh. Woodcore, I LOVE the look of yours.  

This should be a blast in Burke on Sunday. I was pedaling super fast (for me) tonight and think I can get some great mileage out of it this weekend. (I'd love to get 18 - 20)


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 5, 2010)

sweet bike. 2 wks go to dr. see if cast comes off or surgury. i'm hoping to be riding on the 21st. keep your fingers crossed for me. your trs have helped me. thanks


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweet ride!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 6, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> sweet bike. 2 wks go to dr. see if cast comes off or surgury. i'm hoping to be riding on the 21st. keep your fingers crossed for me. your trs have helped me. thanks



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Terry!! Hopefully you can get out and ride soon. 

I'd love to take the new steed to Hallowell and see how it rides.  Even better, maybe the new stuff at Pine Ridge.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


>




Nice looking whip you got there!!! Love mine more and more with every ride! :beer:


----------

